# Ankona family of boats



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I have a Cayenne in Houston if you want to see it I'd be glad to meet up.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Contact Marcus Haralson https://docsfishingclinic.com/about/. He was Ankona's rep on the coast. I don't know if he still is, but as of late fall he was still running an Ankona rig. He's a great guy, excellent guide and will give you a candid opinion about the various skiff options for the area.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah get with Marcus. He's running a Copperhead currently.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

jhreels said:


> I have a Cayenne in Houston if you want to see it I'd be glad to meet up.


Did you launch at Louis' on Sunday morning?


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I did!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful boat, bud! I was part of that plastic navy crowd.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks man! I was a plastic fleet guy too until last November.


----------

